# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Какие сыры можно кушать? Без фермента животного происхождения

## Владимир14

Сычуг.
Костромоской, гауда насколько я знаю без сычуга. Продолжите список

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нужно обязательно читать состав каждый раз, поскольку, если меняется завод производитель, то и состав частенько меняется!
Сейчас этот сыр Гауда с маркой Дикси подходит вегетарианцам: http://otzovik.com/review_2284678.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Сейчас этот можно, с мезофильной бактериальной заквасочной культурой и ферментным препаратом микробного происхождения   
Продается в Перекрестке и в Карусели

----------


## Александр Н

Лучше твердые сыры никакие не кушать, совсем. Исключение - панир и адыгейский, они полегче. Да и то не каждый день и с зеленью и овощами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Лучше твердые сыры никакие не кушать, совсем


Можно не кушать, но у многих преданных есть родственники, которых нужно кормить так, чтобы они были полностью удовлетворены.

Хорошая статья о сырах, в конце есть список нормальных сыров (хотя теперь вегетарианцам стало сложней выбирать без поставок украинских и прибалтийских сыров.
http://lazarev.ru/news/17-news/999-2...-21-45-29.html

----------


## Александр Н

> Можно не кушать, но у многих преданных есть родственники, которых нужно кормить так, чтобы они были полностью удовлетворены.
> 
> Хорошая статья о сырах, в конце есть список нормальных сыров (хотя теперь вегетарианцам стало сложней выбирать без поставок украинских и прибалтийских сыров.
> http://lazarev.ru/news/17-news/999-2...-21-45-29.html


Соглашусь... родственники это да...
А вот мне интересно. Лазарев говаривает в своих лекциях, что мясо определенных животных есть нормально, и даже нужно. Откуда тогда на его сайте такая озабоченность выбором ахимса-сыра?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Соглашусь... родственники это да...
> А вот мне интересно. Лазарев говаривает в своих лекциях, что мясо определенных животных есть нормально, и даже нужно. Откуда тогда на его сайте такая озабоченность выбором ахимса-сыра?


Наверное, общение с преданными оказывает позитивное влияние.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Молочные продукты в магазине лежат на прилавках лишь потому, что у коров отнимают телят и режут им глотки. Так что ахимса-сыр вряд ли там есть. Лучше уж озаботиться отсутствием в нём пальмового масла (фактически яда для себя и других, а ведь еще и Кришне предлагают).

----------


## Наталья даси

Литовский сыр "Сваля" 45% 350г.
Состав продукта: молоко коровье, закваски бактериальные молочнокислые,
молокосветывающие препараты не животного происхождения, соль поваренная
пищевая, отвердитель Е509, консервант Е251, пищевой краситель Е160.
Энергетическая и пищевая ценность - белки - 26,5г, жиры 25,2г, 339 ккал.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Наталья, а литовские сыры еще поставляют в Россию?

----------


## Наталья даси

> Наталья, а литовские сыры еще поставляют в Россию?


У нас в Архангельске продают

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вам легче  :smilies:  Прибалтийские сыры хорошие.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

в маленьких магазинах мcк и не исчезала санкционка. просто дороже стала.

----------


## Viktoria7

Моих домашних удовлетворяет сыр домашнего приготовления, от магазинных отказались уже давно. Радует что знаешь точно что в этом продукте содержится

----------


## Марк

Любой сыр - это концентрированный казеин. А казеин - сильнейший канцероген.
Почитайте знаменитую книгу "Китайское исследование".

----------


## serg

"Сычужные" сыры ( которые внешне похожы на " здоровье") - они плавятся при нагревании.
Если покупать у тех, кто сами делают, то можно у них спрашивать: "а какой из их сыров не плавится ?". Это повысит вероятность того, что вы выберите сыр приготовленный по безсычужной технологии

----------


## Bhishma das

Лучше и прежде всего есть сыры, приготовленные преданными!

----------


## Алия@

Харе Кришна !
а если большой сыр(1кг) уже попробовали то можно предлагать или весь сыр считается недопустимым для предложения

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна !
> а если большой сыр(1кг) уже попробовали то можно предлагать или весь сыр считается недопустимым для предложения


Если откусили от целой головки сыра, то уже не надо такое предлагать Кришне. Если Вам отрезали в магазине кусок сыра, то можете его предлагать.

----------


## Алия@

Спасибо за ответ . А сыр ламбер без сычуга ?

----------


## Александр Н

> Спасибо за ответ . А сыр ламбер без сычуга ?


Без

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Спасибо за ответ . А сыр ламбер без сычуга ?


http://syrodelkin.ru/syr-lamber.html с животным сычужным ферментом.Просто почитайте состав уважаемые.

----------


## Александр Н

Вот тебе и на.
Когда еще ел сыры, с год назад примерно, в составе Ламбера сычуга не было. Вот завтра специально посмотрю и сфоткаю.
------------------
А вот и фото состава из инета. И как это понимать?

----------


## Александр Н

А понимать это, видимо, надо так, что производитель сознательно утаивает полную информацию о составе своего продукта.
Потому как, с их сайта:
"Сейчас, 10 лет спустя, «Ламбер» является одним из самых известных, узнаваемых и любимых российских сыров, благодаря его нежному сливочному вкусу и уникальной форме бочонка. На РМЗ производятся «Ламбер Классический» (50% жирности) 1кг и «Ламбер Сливочный» (55% жирности) 1кг. При этом РМЗ все это время остается самым крупным заводом в РФ по производству *сычужного* сыра."
http://wbd.ru/news/archive/2013/2680/?sphrase_id=12669
Я в шоке.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

ВСЕ СЫРЫ С СЫЧУГОМ. Без сычужного фермента сыров не бывает в принципе. Разве только сыры домашного приготовления могут быть без сычуга. Но все фабричные сыры с сычугом. Другое дело, что сычужный фермент может быть животного и микробиального происхождения. Сычужный фермент животного происхождения получают из желудков убитых телят. Сычужный фермент микробиального происхождения - это какая-то специально выращиваемая культура, типа плесени. Тоже хорошего мало, но всё же лучше, чем продукт убийства.

Так что прежде чем покупать сыр, даже хорошо знакомый, надо прочитать его состав. Состав сыра может меняться в зависимости от завода, где этот сыр делают. То есть, на разных заводах состав может быть разным, даже если названия сыров одинаковые. И даже один и тот же завод в разное время может добавлять разные добавки. Поэтому всегда надо читать состав.

----------


## Александр Н

Вчера сделал запрос на сайте ВБД. Сейчас мне перезвонили и заверили, что в составе сыров Ламбер только фермент микробиологического происхождения, что и отражено на упаковке сыра.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Вчера сделал запрос на сайте ВБД. Сейчас мне перезвонили и заверили, что в составе сыров Ламбер только фермент микробиологического происхождения, что и отражено на упаковке сыра.


Они просто не в курсе что в раше все осквернят.Звоните еще на Алтайский завод. А лучше просто читать сырные  этикетки.

----------


## Александр Н

На этикетке НЕТ животного сычуга. На Алтайский завод позвоню.
А вот насчет наименования страны, в которой я живу - уши режет.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> На этикетке НЕТ животного сычуга. На Алтайский завод позвоню.
> А вот насчет наименования страны, в которой я живу - уши режет.


Изучайте "молокосвертывающий ферментный препарат животного происхождения CLERICI."

----------


## Сергей Федорович

http://lakomka01.ru/?q=content/сыр-л...фасовка

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На Ламбере на разных этикетках всегда разная инфа, на фасованных кусочках в магазинах указан животный сычуг, на той же полке на точно таких же целых сырах - микробиологич.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По этикеткам Венский и Король Артур с микробиолог. сыч. 
Теперь вопрос: как верить магазинным этикеткам, если с Ламбером такая странность? 
И в них и ароматизаторы, и Бог знает что еще. 
По сути дела, кроме нормального пармезана есть из твердых сыров сейчас нечего, 
они все с какой-то химией. 

Остается адыгейский, для разнообразия жарить. 

А примерно такие как Венский можно и самим делать: плавить творог с содой и маслом.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если в составе "пропионово-кислые бактерии" - их растят на мясном бульоне.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Теперь вопрос: как верить магазинным этикеткам, если с Ламбером такая странность?


Эх!.. Надо же кому-то верить в этом мире. Хоть этикеткам...  :yazik:

----------


## Александр Н

В общем так.
Дозвонился на Рубцовский молочный завод, который производит сыр Ламбер.
Поговорил с завлабораторией.
Информация следующая: 3 года назад в составе сыра был сычужный фермент животного происхождения, сейчас - только микробиальный.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Чуть ли не каждый год кто-нибудь с форума "дозванивается до производства". Только вот в витринах далеко не всегда выкладывают целые сыры с заводскими этикетками. И производителям нет никакого резона разбираться с путаницей на магазинных этикетках своих сыров - все и так скупается.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Этот вопрос не решаем в принципе до тех пор, пока лакто-вегетарианцы остаются столь малочисленной группой, как сейчас. Все, кому важен состав их пищи, устраивают это сами: маркируют кошерность или халяльность, открывают доступные магазины в реале, и их продукция не стоит в 3-4 раза дороже обычной еды.

И пока наши молочники представляют свои справедливые выкладки и расчеты, все остальные пока просто покупают лучшее из доступного.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пармезан Дольче (Уругвай)

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> ВСЕ СЫРЫ С СЫЧУГОМ. Без сычужного фермента сыров не бывает в принципе. Разве только сыры домашного приготовления могут быть без сычуга. Но все фабричные сыры с сычугом. Другое дело, что сычужный фермент может быть животного и микробиального происхождения. Сычужный фермент животного происхождения получают из желудков убитых телят. Сычужный фермент микробиального происхождения - это какая-то специально выращиваемая культура, типа плесени. Тоже хорошего мало, но всё же лучше, чем продукт убийства.
> 
> Так что прежде чем покупать сыр, даже хорошо знакомый, надо прочитать его состав. Состав сыра может меняться в зависимости от завода, где этот сыр делают. То есть, на разных заводах состав может быть разным, даже если названия сыров одинаковые. И даже один и тот же завод в разное время может добавлять разные добавки. Поэтому всегда надо читать состав.



Сычуг - это часть желудка жвачных животных, соответственно, сычужный фермент бывает только из сычуга https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сычуг

Остальное из того, о чем здесь идет речь - это микробиологический продукт,закваска, заменяющая его, при ферментации молока.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот жесть российская, вчерашние новости:

" Проверка сыра проходила в ценовом сегменте от 270 до 450 рублей за килограмм. В 38 из 59 образцов продукции оказалось высокое содержание трансжиров. Молочный жир в них заменяли не только относительно безопасным пальмовым маслом, но и гидрогенизированным растительным либо *говяжьим жиром !!*

Проверку не прошли "Переславский сыродельный завод", СДМ, "Порховский", "Брасовские сыры", "Мелодия вкуса", "Сыродел", FreshFoods, "Каменский маслосыркомбинат", "Добрый сыровар", "Столица молока", "Данковский молочный завод", "Каменский маслосыркомбинат"...

минимально возможная розничная цена натурального сыра, изготовленного из молока, составляет 420-450 рублей за килограмм. Все, что дешевле, как подтверждают исследования, в основном оказывается сырным либо сыроподобным продуктом.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20180531/1521770909.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

С фальсификацией "Адыгейских" сыров, оказывается, в России тоже всё очень плохо.

"Адыгейский сыр — национальный продукт. Этот сыр, который относят к категории мягких, очень питателен и калориен, богат минералами и витаминами. Включив его в меню, можно пополнить организм кальцием, фосфором, натрием, медью и цинком, ферментами, аминокислотами, белком, сахарами. Однако все это относится к настоящему адыгейскому сыру.

Лабораторные же исследования показали, что в пяти образцах сыра, приобретенного в крупных торговых сетях города, содержались жиры немолочного происхождения — от 5 до 95%! Продукт, в котором молочного жира меньше 5%, не то что сыром — сырным продуктом назвать нельзя.

Тем не менее в образцах сыра от ОАО «Молочный завод «Гиагинский» и ООО «Тамбовский» (Республика Адыгея) было обнаружено менее 5% молочного жира. Такое же содержание молочного жира специалисты выявили в образце «Адыгейского» от ООО «Дэнмакс» (Санкт-Петербург). Согласно Техническому регламенту Таможенного союза 033/2013 «О безопасности молока и молочной продукции» по своему составу эти образцы не попадают ни под определение «молочная продукция», ни под определения «молокосодержащая» или «молочная составная продукция». Фальсификат да и только!" Источник: 
http://www.vppress.ru/stories/Iz-Ady...ivyi-syr-26061

В конце нижеследующей статьи есть общее фото с результатами экспертизы "Адыгейских" сыров за 2015 год (сюда фото перестали загружаться):

http://spros-online.ru/testi/skazka-ob-adygeyskom-syre

----------


## Дамир

Спасибо Вам Матаджи Кастурика !
А мне дурню всегда нравился именно "Гиагинский".
Вот так легко обмануть личные ощущения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо Вам Матаджи Кастурика !
> А мне дурню всегда нравился именно "Гиагинский".
> Вот так легко обмануть личные ощущения.


Я сама в шоке от информации, мы тоже очень любим (любили) Гиагинский((

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кроме Уругвайского "Пармезана", по составу хорош "Маасдам" от "Золото Европы":  



Вот что написано на этикетке в углу: 

*"Произведено из молока от лучших коров. 
Мы не знаем их имена - но мы знаем, где они живут"* 

 :good: 

Судя по этикетке, в Армении они живут:  



Это единственный маасдам (сыр с очень крупными дырками) без пропионово-кислых бактерий (хотя быть может, не указали в составе... надо еще изучать, получаются ли в принципе такие большие дырки в сыре без этих бактерий).

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Преданные, а кто-нибудь делает сам сыры (мягкие и твердые), используя японскую микробиальную закваску meito?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Преданные, а кто-нибудь делает сам сыры (мягкие и твердые), используя японскую микробиальную закваску meito?


Нет, а где такую покупают? Я бы попробовала, буду переходить на свои сыры постепенно. Дурят нас в России безбожно(

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Преданные, а кто-нибудь делает сам сыры (мягкие и твердые), используя японскую микробиальную закваску meito?


Я делаю сама плавленый сыр из творога без всяких заквасок (творог, чуть молока или сливок, немного масла, *сода*, соль, пряности). Если добавить агар - после остывания его можно резать, для разнообразия.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я делаю сама плавленый сыр из творога без всяких заквасок (творог, молоко, масло, сода, соль, пряности). Если добавить агар - после остывания его можно резать, для разнообразия.


Я тоже раньше такой сыр варила, а потом начиталась Аюрведы, и бросила варить творог)
Но по сути ведь действительно после такого сыра сковородка не отмывается. Выходит, что такая же резинка лежит в желудке.
С м.б.ренином всегда получается мягкий сыр, лёгкий. Мы раньше готовили его сами, когда коров держали. Там был только один момент неоднозначный, - что молоко заквашивается не кипяченое. А с фермерским этот номер не пройдет, чтобы не кипятить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я тоже раньше такой сыр варила, а потом начиталась Аюрведы, и бросила варить творог)
> Но по сути ведь действительно после такого сыра сковородка не отмывается. Выходит, что такая же резинка лежит в желудке.
> С м.б.ренином всегда получается мягкий сыр, лёгкий.


На стенках сковородки много больше 100 град... если бы плавленый сыр такой твердый получался, как на стенках... так ведь нет, он мягкий на выходе. И в желудках не 100 град. ))

Так что не знаю, что Аюрведа может иметь против плавленого сыра. 

Всякие запеканки хлеб с творогом и творожные печенья вам тогда тоже "нельзя". Ведь там сода и в духовке 200 град. -  творог в духовке точно так же варится, плавится и меняет свою структуру, как на сковородке или в кастрюльке.

----------


## Дамир

Несмотря на все разговоры о вреде пальмового масла, поставки этого продукта в нашу страну снова продолжают расти, несмотря на повышение мировых цен. На этом фоне дорожают сырные продукты, главная составляющая которых - именно "пальма". Эксперты считают, что рост импорта будет продолжаться примерно на 10-15 процентов ежегодно.

Источник новости :
1) https://rg.ru/2017/03/21/import-palm...ova-vyros.html
2) https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2018/05/...almovogo-masla
3) https://lenta.ru/news/2018/02/15/oil/
4) https://www.vedomosti.ru/business/ne...port-palmovogo
5) http://tass.ru/ekonomika/5146273

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Несмотря на все разговоры о вреде пальмового масла, поставки этого продукта в нашу страну снова продолжают расти, несмотря на повышение мировых цен. На этом фоне дорожают сырные продукты


Так вот же и смеются все, что Путин отправляет все наше лучшее зерно, а закупает пальмовое масло)
Но пальмовое масло тоже не все вредное, есть разные категории этого масла. Ну это другой вопрос уже..
 А вот то, что они добавляют а сыры вместо масла жир говяжий - это вообще нет слов. Не хочется вместе с ними в ад отправляться...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А зачем есть российские сырные продукты???

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А зачем есть сырные продукты???


Не знаю зачем его есть. Мы всегда покупали только сыр. Сырные продукты не обсуждали пока.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Преданные, а кто-нибудь делает сам сыры (мягкие и твердые), используя японскую микробиальную закваску meito?


Георгий, а можно разве для этой закваски использовать кипяченое молоко? Везде пишут - нужно некипяченое. В деревне сквашивают теплое молоко сразу после дойки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А посты 50 и 51 разве не про удорожание российских сырных продуктов?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я последнее время покупаю в "Пятёрочках" сырный продукт "Российский - Красная цена". Примерно по 270 руб. за 1 кг.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Георгий, а можно разве для этой закваски использовать кипяченое молоко? Везде пишут - нужно некипяченое.


Матаджи, укажите пожалуйста, где я такое мог написать  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи, укажите пожалуйста, где я такое мог написать


Нет, я не говорила, что вы написали))
Это везде пишут в инструкциях по заквашиванию. Поэтому у меня сомнения, что сыр получится из кипяченого молока.У нас в деревне все делали только из парного молока такой сыр.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я последнее время покупаю в "Пятёрочках" сырный продукт "Российский - Красная цена". Примерно по 270 руб. за 1 кг.


За те же деньги хороший творог и из творога самим делать плавленую сырную массу, это же супер-вкусно! и сразу много можно сделать, он хранится и неделю отлично ( но съедается быстрее ) с разными пряностями разные вкусы, и без шанса съесть пальмовое масло и проч.  
Выкладываете его в холодную стекл. миску, остужаете, переворачиваете, получается большой кружок плавленого сыра, можно отрезать ломтиками или намазывать на хлеб, как больше нравится. 

Или даже просто творог с помидорами, тоже классно.

А ради настоящего вкуса хорошего сыра лучше настоящий и покупать - уругвайский Пармезан или Маасдам этот ереванский (в Магните нарезка 150 г - 90-120 руб). На распродаже можно покупать, у него срок полгода, получится 550 руб. за настоящий сыр. Пармезан аргентинский на рынках у частников 680-700 руб., понемногу на неделю вполне можно брать.

----------


## Светлана )

> А вот то, что они добавляют а сыры вместо масла жир говяжий - это вообще нет слов. Не хочется вместе с ними в ад отправляться...


Кроме домашнего адыгейского сыра, в какие виды сыра гарантированно не добавляют говяжий жир? Чего-то я уже не знаю, каким производителям можно доверять...Могут ли они не все компоненты указывать на этикетке?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Чего-то я уже не знаю, каким производителям можно доверять...


Российским - никаким. Наш агропром превратился в склады пальмового масла... и коров видимо  поубивали, поэтому стало много их жира. Ради выгоды никто не будет вам в таких условиях настоящий продукт гарантировать, когда наше *миллионное население и так все скупает*.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Преданные, кто что думает о складывающейся ситуации? 

Вот была в прошлом году новость: 

"Дорогие преданные, приезжает наш (не мой) Гуру Махарадж, но он ест только безубойную молочку, давайте ему обеспечим". 

Но в России ЕДИНИЦЫ преданных имеют доступ к молочке защищенных коров. 
Все должны по-моему, всерьез задуматься, что будем есть. 

Иначе как можно нормально следовать нашей практике, если гуру ест вот такие продукты, а мы..? 

Мы не можем отказываться от молочных продуктов, поэтому пожалуйста, покупайте, готовьте сами и предлагайте Кришне *лучшее из доступного*. 

Не соглашайтесь на компромиссы, пересмотрите свои расходы на молоко, творог, сыры и откажитесь от сомнительных продуктов. Я уверена, что получится не намного дороже.

----------


## Дамир

В послании Федеральному собранию и выступая на медифоруме Владимир Путин : "Мы стали первыми в мире по экспорту пшеницы и вторыми в мире по экспорту зерновых"- говорил он на "Медиафоруме". Только никто россиянам не говорит, что на экспорт уходит пшеница высших сортов, а россиянам пекут хлеб из пшеницы для скота. Глава Зернового союза Аркадий Злочевский объясняет, кто виноват в том, что в российском хлебе используют пшеницу пятого класса – для корма животных и птиц.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пару лет назад нашла я у нас молоко под маркой "Рада" (г. Отрадный) - и коров-то они содержат ответственно, чисто, по новейшим технологиям, и производство-то у них супер. Хорошее молоко, в общем, на фоне остальных. Только порадовалась - через несколько месяцев пропало это молоко в бойлерах. На том же месте появилась витрина с пельменями под той же маркой.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кроме домашнего адыгейского сыра, в какие виды сыра гарантированно не добавляют говяжий жир? Чего-то я уже не знаю, каким производителям можно доверять...Могут ли они не все компоненты указывать на этикетке?


На этикетках в России не обязаны указывать полный состав, поэтому 60 процентов сыра сейчас является фальсификатом. В Европе такое невозможно в принципе. В России нельзя доверять никаким продуктам.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Преданные, кто что думает о складывающейся ситуации? 
> 
> Вот была в прошлом году новость: 
> 
> "Дорогие преданные, приезжает наш (не мой) Гуру Махарадж, но он ест только безубойную молочку, давайте ему обеспечим". 
> 
> Но в России ЕДИНИЦЫ преданных имеют доступ к молочке защищенных коров. 
> Все должны по-моему, всерьез задуматься, что будем есть.


Что касается ахимса-молока, я пока настроена очень пессимистично. Практика показывает, что в России пока нет такого молока, в котором мы можем быть уверены. Для Гуру брали "ахимса" молоко у преданных, а сейчас эти коровы уже проданы. Их судьба круто изменилась. И оказывалось, что это молоко не ахимса.
Таких случаев знаю множество.К серьезным проектам с фермами преданные ещё даже не приблизились.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Нет, я не говорила, что вы написали))
> Это везде пишут в инструкциях по заквашиванию. Поэтому у меня сомнения, что сыр получится из кипяченого молока.У нас в деревне все делали только из парного молока такой сыр.


Правильно сомневаетесь, но я, честно говоря, нигде не видел в инструкциях, что для заквашивания надо кипятить молоко. Вот например рецепты сыра на той самой японской закваске: http://meito.narod.ru/recept.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Правильно сомневаетесь, но я, честно говоря, нигде не видел в инструкциях, что для заквашивания надо кипятить молоко. Вот например рецепты сыра на той самой японской закваске:


Вот и я про это же. Такой сыр можно делать только от своих коров. А от покупного молока можно подхватить бурциллез и др., если не вскипятить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так что не знаю, что Аюрведа может иметь против плавленого сыра. 
> 
> Всякие запеканки хлеб с творогом и творожные печенья вам тогда тоже "нельзя". Ведь там сода и в духовке 200 град. -  творог в духовке точно так же варится, плавится и меняет свою структуру, как на сковородке или в кастрюльке.


Все верно, Аюрведа говорит, что кисломолочку нельзя термически обрабатывать, она становится ядовитой. После жарки творожных изделий на сковороде сплошные канцерогены. Горячие макароны когда едят с тёртым сыром, тарелки тоже мыть тяжело - резинка на тарелках. А вот панир - это уже не кисломолочный  продукт, его подогревать нормально, Жареные сырники с творогом или с паниром - и по запаху и по вкусовым качествам очень отличаются. 
В Аюрведических рецептах, когда нужно добавить йогурт, то блюдо сначала слегка охлаждают, потом только вводят йогурт.
Пишу не для дискуссий, просто делюсь прочитанной информацией и жизненными наблюдениями, может кому-то пригодится  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Аюрведа говорит, что кисломолочку нельзя термически обрабатывать, она становится ядовитой. 
> В Аюрведических рецептах, когда нужно добавить йогурт, то блюдо сначала слегка охлаждают, потом только вводят йогурт.


При чем здесь йогурт, если говорим про творог. Творог - это не кисломолочка  :smilies:  
Йогурт, ряженка, варенец - вот это кисломолочка. 

Панир получают тем же способом, как и творог - добавлением в молоко кислоты, только отжимают максимально, но состав творога и панира одинаков.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://www.google.com/search?client...orF%2BnHiBA%3D

Творог всегда считался кисломолочным продуктом, и Аюрведа тоже относит его к таковым.
Производство творога и панира отличается тем, что панир делают из свежего кипяченого молока, а творог традиционно из некипяченого скисшего молока)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> https://www.google.com/search?client...orF%2BnHiBA%3D
> 
> Творог всегда считался кисломолочным продуктом, и Аюрведа тоже относит его к таковым.


Так и адыгейский сыр, который жарят вместо панира - это тоже кисломолочный продукт ) 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...81%D1%8B%D1%80

По вашей ссылке и сметана упомянута, ее тоже не нагревать? 
Можно в оригинале посмотреть цитату из Аюрведы, что нельзя нагревать именно сметану и творог? 





> Производство творога и панира отличается тем, что панир делают из свежего молока, а творог из кислого)


В результате-то в панире все равно есть кислота.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> без шанса съесть пальмовое масло и проч.


А что плохого в пальмовом масле?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А что плохого в пальмовом масле?


Если организм без последствий переваривает много жирного - ничего. 
Но только при условии наличия в рационе _полноценных животных белков._ 
У лакто-вегетарианцев это только молочные продукты.

Покупая сыр и творог, лакто-вегетарианцы за свои деньги должны получить именно _полноценный молочный животный белок с незаменимыми аминокислотами_. 

А пальмовое масло в сыре + всякие эмульгаторы-загустители имитируют по цвету и консистенции молочный белок. Вместо полноценного животного белка люди покупают растительное масло с химией, причем задорого.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот кстати расагулы и расамалаи - вареные творожные шарики... Кришна их любит.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> По вашей ссылке и сметана упомянута, ее тоже не нагревать? 
> Можно в оригинале посмотреть цитату из Аюрведы, что нельзя нагревать именно сметану и творог?


Как я это понимаю - от метода приготовления сметаны и творога зависит, исходный продукт кислый или пресный. Если это готовится традиционными русскими методами путем скисания, то это кисломолочные продукты. Если сметана (сливки) свежие и пресные, как сейчас их производят, а творог готовится так же как панир, то к ним относятся другие определения.
 Чем больше в молочном продукте кислоты, тем более он кисломолочный, я так это понимаю.
 И панир иногда продают в магазине каким-то кислым)

Тут о градации кисломолочных и молочных продуктов: https://ayurvedika.ru/blog/dairy/

https://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=193

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Тут о кисломолочных и молочных продуктах: https://ayurvedika.ru/blog/dairy/


Мы уже много раз обращались к этой статье, давайте еще раз посмотрим, о чем в ней речь: 

*Дадхи* (простокваша, кефир, йогурт и подобные продукты) не следует употреблять ночью и на ночь, [а также] в горячем (нагретом или приготовленном на огне) виде. 

Прокручиваем вниз: 

*Другие продукты*
...сливки (сара, сантаника)
... курчика - свернувшееся молоко, при варке которого добавили такру или дадхи. Килата (сыр, панир, творог) есть твёрдая масса, отжатая от курчики.

у Чараки говорится, что эти продукты – курчика, килата (сыр, панир, творог) и дадхи – не подходят для ежедневного употребления.


___________________

Где здесь написано, что _сметану, сыр, панир, творог_ нельзя нагревать? Они в категории "другие продукты". Они, как и дадхи, лишь не подходят для ежедневного употребления.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> https://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=193


На форуме Аюрведики также ничего про вред нагрева сыра, творога, панира или сливок.  
Может быть, кто-то и разглядит - но я не нашла ничего.




> Аюрведа говорит, что кисломолочку нельзя термически обрабатывать, она становится ядовитой.


Не говорит такого Аюрведа... только дадхи не надо нагревать. 

Причем дадхи можно нагревать при выпечке, разбавив водой и взбив (говорит С. Нарожный на форуме) - а тесто на дадхи так обычно и делают.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Матаджи, просто посмотрите внимательно, есть там про нагревание, например в 7 посте.  И в английских источниках посмотрите, это же несложно для вас. Тут есть обсуждения тоже и ссылка:  https://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=604

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Матаджи, просто посмотрите внимательно,
> есть там про нагревание, например в 7 посте.


Я внимательно смотрела. 

Давайте посмотрим, про что же этот 7 пост...

Ответ 1 - про кефир - не в тему
Ответ автора 3 - "для килата из дадхи горячее состояние также не показано, поскольку дадхи неблагоприятно влияет на ракта-дхату и увеличивает питта-доша.

В целом, килата: любой сыр или панир или творог, в любом виде, - это не тот продукт, который можно употреблять ежедневно". 

Не вижу шлоки про запрет нагрева килата. Вижу только предпосылку автора про вред нагрева  дадхи. Но творог и сыр - это уже не дадхи, их уже нагревали и белок уже благополучно свернулся.  После своего личного вывода прабху быстренько переводит разговор на другое, что в целом их нельзя есть каждый день. Но нужен-то ответ со шлокой про вред нагрева творога. 

Ответ автора 4 - «Сливки … обладают холодной вирйа, устраняют [патологии] питта-доша, благоприятны для ракта-дхату. Очевидно, что их употребление в горячем виде - совсем другое дело»  

Что значит «другое дело»... мне про сливки ничего не очевидно, а шлоки опять нет. Холодная вирья – это разве значит, что нельзя «другой продукт» нагревать при готовке? вирья - это вообще ощущение от продукта в желудке. Так что его последняя фраза - двоякая. 






> И в английских источниках посмотрите, это же несложно для вас.


Даже сам аюрведист шлоку из Аюрведы не привел, а сказал только вывод от себя. Значит нет шлоки. А нет шлоки - нет запрета. 

Простите, но разговор на их форуме идет так, что никакой простой повар не поймет  :smilies:  
Аюрведисты по идее должны были бы (если сами разобрались) четко сказать людям, как сказали четко про запрет нагрева дадхи, а не отсылать людей к санскриту и английскому  :smilies:  

И если не говорят четко - то и нет запрета.  








> Тут есть обсуждения тоже и ссылка:  https://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=604


На форуме обсуждается только, что их нельзя каждый день. Про нагрев ничего. Пробежала ссылки - про нагрев творога или панира при готовке не вижу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Про нагрев ничего. Пробежала ссылки - про нагрев творога или панира при готовке не вижу.


Буду очень рада, если творог можно греть, сразу жить станет проще) Но пока у меня сложилось другое мнение, на основании всех прочитанных обсуждений на Аюрведике и ВКонтакте.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> на основании всех прочитанных обсуждений на Аюрведике


На Аюрведике есть только личное мнение С.Н. без шлоки. 

И что тогда насчет традиционных расагул для Кришны? Они из творога и варятся. 
Веда не может быть против предпочтений Кришны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мама Яшода готовит Кришне расагулы, Радхарани готовит - а преданным согласно С.Н. нельзя.  
И какой смысл в такой Аюрведе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Но расагулы всегда готовят из пресного панира. И сандеши, и остальные подобные сладости. Творог не использовали в жарком климате, нет таких рецептов нигде  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну а мы не в жарком климате. 
И мы не обязаны следовать всему индийскому, например, никто не перчит как индусы с их бактериями... у нас еда не портится через три часа... 
И принципиальной разницы между паниром и творогом нет. Никакой шлоки про вред их нагрева также нет.

----------


## Александр Н

> А что плохого в пальмовом масле?


Слышал от аюрведиста, что смешивание жиров растительных и молочных в один прием пищи приводит на 100% к образованию амы. Источник - Максим Володин (Махатеджа дас).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Слышал от аюрведиста, что смешивание жиров растительных и молочных в один прием пищи приводит на 100% к образованию амы. Источник - Максим Володин (Махатеджа дас).


Мне рассказывали, что он говорит на лекциях и о вреде глютена! А где Аюрведа говорит об этом? Всегда было интересно - о смешивании жиров и вреде глютена - это из каких аюрведических источников?

----------


## Александр Н

А еще он говорит о вреде еды из микроволновки. А где про микроволновку в Аюрведе? )))
Про жиры очень логично, кстати.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Про жиры очень логично, кстати.


А в чем эта логика? То есть халаву с орехами уже нельзя есть, получается? Традиционные сабджи и дал с кокосом? Различные ореховые сладости? Множество таких блюд в нашей кулинарии.




> А еще он говорит о вреде еды из микроволновки. А где про микроволновку в Аюрведе? ))


 Демонической техники в шастрах нет, конечно, но про несовместимость продуктов там все подробно описано, ничего не нужно выдумывать. Или хотя бы не называть выдумки  Аюрведой.

После таких лекций знакомые преданные перестали детей кормить полноценными продуктами, зерно не дают и др. полезные продукты. Для чего такая пропаганда?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Про пальмовое масло и контроль продукции познавательно

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Про пальмовое масло и контроль продукции познавательно


В общем-то, ничего нового. И так известно, что пальмовое масло повсюду. Но ничего не говорится про его вред.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В общем-то, ничего нового. И так известно, что пальмовое масло повсюду. Но ничего не говорится про его вред.


 Очень много говорится про вред, можно найти инфу в интернете. Есть градация качеств у пальмовых масел, особенно опасны для пищеварения дешевые виды.

Интересно посмотреть в ролике, как выглядит это масло:



"В чем же опасность употребления пальмового масла

Изначально полезность растительного масла определяется наличием в ней линолевой кислоты, которая оказывает благотворное влияние на состояние сердечнососудистой системы и желудочно-кишечного тракта. Наиболее насыщенными этой кислотой маслами являются кукурузное и оливковое, что выводит их на первое место в списке самых полезных растительных жиров. Процентное содержание линолевой кислоты в кукурузном и оливковом масле может достигать 70-75%, в то время как этот же показатель в пальмовом масле составляет не более 5%.

Несмотря на свое растительное происхождение, пальмовое масло по своему строению гораздо ближе к животному жиру, вследствие чего оно содержит в своем составе насыщенные жиры и имеет сравнительно высокую температуру плавления (порядка 40 °С). Следует напомнить, что температура человеческого тела 36,6 °С, из чего можно сделать вывод, что такое масло не плавится при попадании пищеварительную систему, а так и остается в виде липкой густой массы, сходной по консистенции с пластилином. Под воздействием желудочного сока пальмовое масло расщепляется и попадает в кровь, где опять в виду отсутствия кислой среды переходит в свое нерасплавленное состояние. Наличие подобных веществ в сердечнососудистой системе организма приводит к закупоркам сосудов, болезням сердца, атеросклерозу, инсульту.."

----------


## Олег Рассиев

А плавленый сыр Янтарь, можно?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А плавленый сыр Янтарь, можно?


Его делают из отходов.Всё что осталось от производства других сыров всё скидывается в один чан.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Очень много говорится про вред, можно найти инфу в интернете. Есть градация качеств у пальмовых масел, особенно опасны для пищеварения дешевые виды.
> 
> Интересно посмотреть в ролике, как выглядит это масло:
> 
> 
> 
> "В чем же опасность употребления пальмового масла
> 
> Изначально полезность растительного масла определяется наличием в ней линолевой кислоты, которая оказывает благотворное влияние на состояние сердечнососудистой системы и желудочно-кишечного тракта. Наиболее насыщенными этой кислотой маслами являются кукурузное и оливковое, что выводит их на первое место в списке самых полезных растительных жиров. Процентное содержание линолевой кислоты в кукурузном и оливковом масле может достигать 70-75%, в то время как этот же показатель в пальмовом масле составляет не более 5%.
> ...


Полный бред!

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Жиры не плавяться в организме,они расщепляются под воздействием ферментов на триглицериды,жирные кислоты и воду.Про плавление жира в организме полный бред!В школе в 8 классе это по биологии проходят.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А плавленый сыр Янтарь, можно?


Янтарь делают из молока и творога, но непонятно, какой творог используют в производстве. Он может быть невегетарианским, то есть заквашен ферментами животного происхождения.
Если вам нравятся такие сыры, уж лучше делайте его дома сами из чистых вегетарианских продуктов. Вот инструкция (яйца исключаем, естественно): http://www.kindereducation.com/kak-p...premialle.html

Творог выбирайте с молокосвертывающим ферментным препаратом микробного происхождения.
Или самый простой творог на закваске.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Янтарь делают из молока и творога, но непонятно, какой творог используют в производстве. Он может быть невегетарианским, то есть заквашен ферментами животного происхождения.
> Если вам нравятся такие сыры, уж лучше делайте его дома сами из чистых вегетарианских продуктов. Вот инструкция (яйца исключаем, естественно): http://www.kindereducation.com/kak-p...premialle.html
> 
> Творог выбирайте с молокосвертывающим ферментным препаратом микробного происхождения.
> Или самый простой творог на закваске.


Вы ошибаетесь,плавленый сыр делают из незрелой сырной массы, и сыров с различными пороками с добавлением плавильных солей.А сыр скорее всего с животным сычугом.Сейчас даже творог весь с сычугом,потому что долго не портится.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы ошибаетесь,плавленый сыр делают из незрелой сырной массы, и сыров с различными пороками с добавлением плавильных солей.А сыр скорее всего с животным сычугом.Сейчас даже творог весь с сычугом,потому что долго не портится.


Прабху, вы просто полны знаний, с вами не поспоришь))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Полный бред!


Потрясающее высказывание! Теперь всегда буду на него ссылаться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Масло "плавится" в данном контексте всего лишь означает: переходит из твердого в жидкое состояние, тает. 

Например, оливковое масло тает при комнатной темп. - вынутое из холодильника, оно растает само. А пальмовое - нет, температура таяния его 40 град. С. Это значит, оно остается в теле твердым, как и животные жиры - сало, например. Налипает на стенки сосудов, и т.д. и т.п. Я так понимаю. 

Это св-во пальмового масла и используют для имитации молочного белка в поддельном твороге и сыре. При нагреве на огне пальмовый фальшивый "белок" исчезает, вместо него остается масляная субстанция. Поэтому поддельный адыгейский сыр не поджаривается, как панир (спрессованный настоящий молочный белок), а липнет химией ко дну и превращается на сковородке в масло. 

И учитывая, что себестоимость пальмового масла раза в 2-3 дешевле нашего подсолнечного - представьте, какова переплата за эти "сырные продукты" без намека на ценный молочный белок.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Прабху, вы просто полны знаний, с вами не поспоришь))


Просто я работал давным давно на маслосыркомбинате.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Масло "плавится" в данном контексте всего лишь означает: переходит из твердого в жидкое состояние, тает. 
> 
> Например, оливковое масло тает при комнатной темп. - вынутое из холодильника, оно растает само. А пальмовое - нет, температура таяния его 40 град. С. Это значит, оно остается в теле твердым, как и животные жиры - сало, например. Налипает на стенки сосудов, и т.д. и т.п. Я так понимаю. 
> 
> Это св-во пальмового масла и используют для имитации молочного белка в поддельном твороге и сыре. При нагреве на огне этот пальмовый фальшивый "белок" исчезает, вместо него остается масляная водичка.
> 
> И учитывая, что себестоимость пальмового масла раза в 2-3 дешевле нашего подсолнечного - представьте, какова переплата за эти т.н. "сырные продукты".


Там как раз говорится что пальмовое масло не плавится в пищеварительной системе.Но оно там не плавиться а переваривается под воздействием ферментов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> оно там не плавиться а переваривается под воздействием ферментов.


Да, но это все тонкости для профи. Люди не обязаны все это знать... мы не управляем этими процессами все равно  :smilies:  
Но минимум должны понимать, как грамотно тело поддерживать здоровым. 

Если просто, суть в том, что это растительное масло. 
Нам же в сыре и твороге нужен молочный животный белок. 
Жир (масло) и белок - это две совершенно разные вещи.
Жир в теле никогда не превращается в белок.
Одна из причин, почему люди становятся жирными - едят дешевое пальмовое масло  (сырные и творожные продукты) вместо полноценного молочного белка   с его незаменимыми аминокислотами (а это только настоящие сыр и творог).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А разве можно за счет поедания сыра компенсировать потребность вегетарианца в белке? Сыра же мы едим немного совсем. Если речь идет о животном белке, то мы его получаем из молока, творога, йогурта и т.д. А сыр едим, потому что привыкли к его вкусу. А для этого и поддельный сыр сгодится.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так что правило такое : 

лучше меньше (настоящих сыра и творога) - но лучших! 
И молока побольше покупать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А разве можно за счет поедания сыра компенсировать потребность вегетарианца в белке? Сыра же мы едим немного совсем. Если речь идет о животном белке, то мы его получаем из молока, творога, йогурта и т.д. А сыр едим, потому что привыкли к его вкусу. А для этого и поддельный сыр сгодится.







На 100 г : 



В 1 литре хорошего молока (45-60 руб) или 
йогурта (50-60 руб в случае домашнего его приготовления) примерно столько же белка - *30 г* -  
сколько в 100 г твердого сыра (60-70 руб. Пармезан или Маасдам ) или 
в 200 г хорошего творога ( 60 руб). 

А вот сколько надо взрослым в день животных белков (гораздо больше чем 30 г) 





Интересно, что при умственном труде животного белка надо больше, чем при физическом - по всей видимости, для поддержания тех самых "тонких структур мозга" (миелиновых оболочек нервных волокон).  

Я не думаю, что все выпивают хотя бы по 1 л молока (или тем более йогурта ) в день, поэтому и надо добирать животный белок из разной настоящей молочки. 

При таком раскладе (учитывая, что и творог тоже подделывают и правильный рассыпчатый купить - тоже проблема) покупать еще и подделки сыра ...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Зачем они делают творог с помощью закваски культур + отвердитель (хлористый кальций, кажется)?  
А чтобы была видимость "зерна"... если при нагреве это "зерно" превращается в масляную субстанцию и растворяется в сыворотке до масла - это подделка творога с пальмовым маслом. 

Для того, чтобы получить настоящий творог, достаточно просто медленно нагреть скисшее молоко, без любых добавок, или ввести в горячее молоко кислоту. 

Но это производителям крайне невыгодно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот еще хорошая сравнительная табличка, белка в 100 г : 
животный.............  растительный :

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кроме домашнего адыгейского сыра, в какие виды сыра гарантированно не добавляют говяжий жир? Чего-то я уже не знаю, каким производителям можно доверять...Могут ли они не все компоненты указывать на этикетке?




Вот неожиданное новшество для России, на этикетке этого сыра OLTERMANNI написано *"подходит для вегетарианцев"*. 

Если не врут, конечно)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.valio.ru/products/benefit...egetariantsev/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Но у меня большие сомнения, что эти сыры готовят на чистом оборудовании, поскольку на этом же предприятии готовят сыры с животным сычужным ферментом и лизоцимом (из яиц), плавленные сыры с ветчиной и свининой(

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Но у меня большие сомнения, что эти сыры готовят на чистом оборудовании, поскольку на этом же предприятии готовят сыры с животным сычужным ферментом и лизоцимом (из яиц), плавленные сыры с ветчиной и свининой(


Вы поставили черту в вопросе употребления магазинных сыров.Самое лучшее вообще их не употреблять преданным,чтоб сохранять свою чистоту.Спасибо!После этого вашего поста пришло такое осознание.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы поставили черту в вопросе употребления магазинных сыров.Самое лучшее вообще их не употреблять преданным,чтоб сохранять свою чистоту.Спасибо!После этого вашего поста пришло такое осознание.


Это однозначно, что вайшнавам не предписано есть подобные продукты. Шрила Прабхупада всегда был категоричен в этом. Но для родственников мы вынуждены выбирать лучшие сыры из худших. И также приходится иногда использовать сыры для обучения новичков, на кулинарных курсах вегетарианцев

----------


## Светлана )

> http://www.valio.ru/products/benefit...egetariantsev/


Матаджи Кастурика, спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи Кастурика, спасибо!


 :namaste:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

У меня на протяжении месяца была жуткая паника вот из-за этих сыров:




Производитель "Адыгейского сыра" производит его не на территории Адыгеи, что есть нарушение закона. И на этикетках не указано, что сыр не содержит сычуга. Скрывается информация. Сколько мать-мясоедка скандалила по этому поводу... А уж ум совсем обвинял в самых тяжких грехах.

----------


## Ruslan

Как выбрать вегетарианский сыр в магазине:

http://vegetarianrecept.ru/eto-inter...nskiy-syr.html

----------


## Ruslan



----------


## Bhishma das

Могу привести простой рецепт изготовления плавленного домашнего сыра, пригодного для пиццы и др., из творога или панира.
Надо?
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

По многочисленным просьбам последователей Супервеликого Молчания  :smilies:  ниже приводится рецепт.

*Ингредиенты*

1. Молоко деревенское  - 1 л.
2. Творог деревенский - 1 кг.
3. Пищевая сода - 1 ч.л.
4. Масло сливочное (или гхи) - 1 ст.л.
5. Соль - 1 ст.л.
6. Куркума молотая - 1 ч.л.
7. Тмин (семена) - 1 ч.л.

*Приготовление*

1. Молоко при перемешивании довести до кипения. Снять с огня.
2. Присовокупить творог. Хорошо перемешать. Смесь остудить до комнатной температуры.
3. Смесь выложить в дуршлаг. Дать всей жидкости (обратка) стечь. Не промывать!
4. Смесь из дуршлага выложить на противень и хорошо перемешать с остальными ингредиентами (3-7).
5. Противень поместить в духовку (печь) и установить температуру в 50 С. Вскоре смесь начнёт плавиться, подниматься, пузыриться. По прошествии 10-15 минут противень можно извлечь из духовки. (Если смесь выдержать более длительное время, то по охлаждении сыр получится твёрже.)

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

З.Ы. Лет 20 тому назад я впервые приготовил такой сыр. Он оказался настолько вкусным, что я его весь почтил за один присест!  :smilies:

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> По многочисленным просьбам последователей Супервеликого Молчания  ниже приводится рецепт.
> 
> *Ингредиенты*
> 
> 1. Молоко деревенское  - 1 л.
> 2. Творог деревенский - 1 кг.
> 3. Пищевая сода - 1 ч.л.
> 4. Масло сливочное (или гхи) - 1 ст.л.
> 5. Соль - 1 ст.л.
> ...


Харе Кришна!
Спасибо Вам Бхишма прабху! Рецепт вкусный и интересный тем что не используются высокие температуры.  Я приготовил, но прошу уточнить по температуре 50 C в духовке, у меня не происходило значительной реакции ингредиеетов пока я не сделал температуру около 100 C.

----------


## Bhishma das

Пожалуй, можно плавить сыр и при 100 С в духовке, но в таком случае потребуется больше сноровки, чтобы извлечь противень из духовки, дабы сыр не переплавился!  :smilies: 
Спасибо.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Возможно, встроенный термометр моей старой духовки значительно занижал действительную температуру.

----------


## Bhishma das

Согласен, 100 градусов - вполне приемлемая температура, поскольку, как я только что вспомнил, изначально в рецепте фигурировала водяная баня.
Всё же плавить сыр в духовке и проще, и практичнее, нежели на водяной бане.
Не так ли?  :smilies: 

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

А обратку можно использовать, например, для замеса теста.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

https://yadi.sk/d/2V6WD-V1pgEXDw Расследование преданного о производстве сыров.Делаем выводы.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

> https://yadi.sk/d/2V6WD-V1pgEXDw Расследование преданного о производстве сыров.Делаем выводы.


Это полезная инфа,спасибо вам Кришна Мохан дас. Продолжение расследования разместите потом тоже.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

Касательно всех молочных продуктов есть вопросы. Например все продукты с содержанием *лактозы*  не могут использоваться преданными из-за того что лактозу получают из подсырной сыворотки.
Кстати в этом расследовании технолог говорит,что адыгейский сыр тоже изготавливают из подсырной сыворотки. А значит преданным нельзя покупной адыгейский сыр тоже, и сгущеное молоко нельзя! оно с лактозой,как и многое другое молочное

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

Технология переработки подсырной сыворотки (сыворотки полученной на предприятиях после изготовления сыров)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Исходя из этого аудио https://yadi.sk/d/2V6WD-V1pgEXDw, 
никакие сыры из магазина и с рынков (в том числе адыгейский) - нельзя . 
____________

Если рядом нет фермы Вашнавов, 
остается только покупать молоко и делать творог и кисломолочку самим. 

Финита ля комедия.
____________

Дополнение (там просили) : 
Пропионовокислые бактерии (они, как правило, указаны в составе Маасдама) растят на животном бульоне.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мы, кстати, и не ели никаких сыров в начале-середине 90-х. 
Вот не помню такого, чтобы ходили выбирать сыр в магазин или на рынок. 

Кто-нибудь с тех лет подтвердите: только панир своего приготовления и творог ели. И не часто, в храмах пару раз в неделю в сабджи по 1-2 крупных куска панира, и то - не всем всегда доставалось. Плюс творожные сладости от Божеств. И все. То есть немного и не каждый день, как и рекомендовано в Аюрведе. 

Мороженое летом также было только своего приготовления. 
О шоколаде речь даже и не заходила. 

А потом настало изобилие. Появились сырки Valio, и понеслось. 

Интересно, станет ли эта информация камнем преткновения для ныне присоединяющихся к ИСККОН (ведь она поднимает планку отсева). 

Итак, прошло 25 лет, на сцене новое поколение. Уже и мода та же, как в 90-е: вновь худи, прямые проборы, низкие пучки. Но теперь всем нам уже точно нужны семейные фермы, и много. Или больше просто хорошего молока. Может быть, фермеры начнут переходить на безубойное хозяйство, наработав _агьята-сукрити_ тем, что молоко их коров предлагается Кришне. Если уж среди преданных вайшьи так редко встречаются...

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

> Преданные, а кто-нибудь делает сам сыры (мягкие и твердые), используя японскую микробиальную закваску meito?


Из кипяченого молока получается сыр с закваской мейто Meito

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

> Из кипяченого молока получается сыр с закваской мейто Meito


Прошу прощения, почитала я отзывы о технологии приготовления этого сыра, из кипяченого молока практически ни у кого не получается такой сыр, а получается только мягкий,по типу  рикотты.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мы, кстати, и не ели никаких сыров в начале-середине 90-х. 
> Вот не помню такого, чтобы ходили выбирать сыр в магазин или на рынок. 
> 
> Кто-нибудь с тех лет подтвердите: только панир своего приготовления и творог ели. И не часто, в храмах пару раз в неделю в сабджи по 1-2 крупных куска панира, и то - не всем всегда доставалось. Плюс творожные сладости от Божеств. И все. То есть немного и не каждый день, как и рекомендовано в Аюрведе.


Да, так и было в 90е. Все было очень аскетично. Питались очень просто, без изысков. 




> Интересно, станет ли эта информация камнем преткновения для ныне присоединяющихся к ИСККОН (ведь она поднимает планку отсева).


Сейчас люди стали более независимыми. Слова авторитета для них скорее информация к размышлению, чем руководство к действию. Люди приходят в ИСККОН за духовным знанием и опытом, а не за ограничениями и запретами. По мере очищения они сами принимают те ограничения, которые им по силам. Запрет - это вообще запретное слово сейчас  :smilies: .

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Как же можно очиститься, если с сыром есть сычуг, плоть телят ? 
И четко и ясно это никто не запрещает. 
Знание об этом попросту не дают, а ведь ахимса - это основа основ. 

Я помню, как Рохинисута Прабху выспрашивал нас на лекциях в самом начале, 
едим ли мы кармический хлеб, заботился, чтобы только _прасад_ ели. 

А теперь чуть ли не все поголовно едят плоть телят - и всем как-то безразлично... 

Даже это исследование по сырам не ИСККОНовец провел. 

Может быть, сейчас есть интерес, чтобы подопечные особо и *не* продвигались?
Потому их не напрягают лишний раз. Ведь невозможно руководить теми, кто более продвинут.  
Пусть сами догадаются через сто лет, можно есть плоть телят одновременно с джапой или нет. 
Свято место брахманов целее будет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Прошу прощения, почитала я отзывы о технологии приготовления этого сыра, из кипяченого молока практически ни у кого не получается такой сыр, а получается только мягкий,по типу  рикотты.


Это же все изыски  неведической культуры, не связанной с Кришной. 
Для Кришны молоко грибами  не сворачивают. 
_Бхактам_ достаточно знать досконально, как делается для Кришны панир, творожные сладости  и прочее. И на основе этих - вечных - знаний готовить.  

Что сверх этого - не для Кришны, а для себя. 
Кухня Кришны - вечно новая, но неизменная.  

И вот очень мне интересно, среди ищущих разные западные или японские рецептуры все умеют готовить _йогурт, панир, сандеши, расагулы_ ?

Если да, то почему они не довольны этим, а ищут дальше? 

Процесс подношения _бхоги_ Кришне и принятия _прасадама_ предполагает взаимообмен с Богом. 
Это должно быть полностью удовлетворяющим душу опытом в _парампаре_.  

Если после этого ищут что-то еще, остается предположить, что взаимообмена любовью с Кришной в духе _бхакти_  не происходит.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Для тех, кто больше не хочет спонсировать производство якобы чистых микробиальных заквасок, 

Для тех, у кого нет рядом Вайшнавских ферм 

Для тех, кому не нравится сыр из творога, плавленого содой (как и мне, даже и с пряностями)



*Рецепт копченого сырка из катыка*


Однажды я поместила половник катыка собственного приготовления (из топленого молока) из холодильника в плоскую керамическую пиалу с толстыми стенками. Вот такую: 




Поставила согреться на горячую батарею (не есть же из холодильника) - и напрочь забыла на два-три дня  :biggrin1:  

Йогурт выпарился, затвердел и, к моему величайшему удивлению, масса приобрела консистенцию и очень проявленный вкус _соленого_ (!) копченого сырка, цвета вареной сгущенки! 

Масса чистая, плотная, однородная, с равномерным окрашиванием и выраженным вкусом копченого сырка (!!). Масса растрескалась на три крупных кусочка и легко отошла от стенок керамической пиалы. 

Батарея - очень горячая, градусников таких нет, но исходя из норм теплоснабжения, градусов 70-80... дно пиалы наверное около 70. 

Лучше брать йогурт или катык без сыворотки. Сыворотка в кастрюле собирается в полукруглые углубления в йогурте от половников. Ее можно вычерпывать и пить отдельно - остающийся в кастрюле йогурт будет от этого становиться все более и более густым. Такой густой йогурта уплотнится на батарее до сырка быстрее, за 2 дня.



*Свой городской сыр !*



Сделала сырок из йогурта (заквашивала на термостатном Данон) - вкус более кисло-острый, чем на катыке.

В сравнении с покупными сырами : намного вкуснее *Ольтермани*.
Я бы сказала даже, что на одном уровне с *Пармезаном* (!) и послевкусие отличное.

Особенное удовольствие еще и от того, что состав полностью прозрачен  :smilies: 


_Открытие метода - 18 окт 2018 )) :
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post175653
_

----------


## Евгений12

> Может быть, сейчас есть интерес, чтобы подопечные особо и *не* продвигались?
> Потому их не напрягают лишний раз. Ведь невозможно руководить теми, кто более продвинут.  
> Пусть сами догадаются через сто лет, можно есть плоть телят одновременно с джапой или нет. 
> Свято место брахманов целее будет.


Это что "вайшнавская теория заговора"? Можно себя оправдывать тем что Прабхупада пил молоко с рыбьим жиром не имея нормального молока. Есть что то надо. Есть или не есть вот в чем вопрос. Всегда найдутся и те кто ест и те кто не ест химса молоко. В тоже время можно есть только ахимса продукты но не быть преданным а быть таким супер чистым....." богом"

----------


## Евгений12

Зачем писать о проблеме если не можете предоставить решение? Все могут содержать своих коров? Понятно что нет, но те кто могут просто делают это. И поэтому те кто держит коров пьет ахимса молоко а те у кого нет такой возможности пьет химса молоко.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Простите, а вы кто? 
Почему вы пишете на форуме и обращаетесь ко мне  анонимно? 
Сигналю администрации.

----------


## Евгений12

> Простите, а вы кто? 
> Почему вы пишете на форуме и обращаетесь ко мне  анонимно? 
> Сигналю администрации.


Да так, сторонний наблюдатель. Хотел преданным стать а у вас даже сыр есть нельзя.Меня только любовь к сыру в сознании Кришны держала

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Все пользователи* форума получили уведомление, что анонимно здесь писать *запрещено*.
Выход на свет сразу снижает потребность устраивать здесь балаган. 
За анонимным общением  - в соцсети. 

На ваш выпад даже не отвечаю. 
Научитесь сначала соблюдать правила реальных приличных сообществ.

----------

